# rom site shut down



## jargus (Oct 27, 2007)

EDIT: title should end with down, not site

and it was my favorite too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Grave Day
> 
> It is with great regret that we must announce the immediate closure of RomUlation. We've had a good streak in our opinion, almost a year of service where we managed to rise to being one of the most popular ROM sites, if not the most popular one. At our peak we served 35,000 people daily; pushing 241mbit/sec of data; on average we serve 25,000 people daily while pushing 80-120mbit/sec of data. This was not cheap to provide but then again, we were never in it for the money, but because we believe that the current system Nintendo use is flawed. What follows is a rant on this very topic, if you have no interest in this then I suggest you skip to the second headline where there will be some technical details for users who were premium members and about our future.
> 
> ...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 27, 2007)

i just saw that too. :'( it was my favourite....


----------



## Sugiarto (Oct 27, 2007)

Now this site is closed.And now i don't know where to download latest nds roms which support download manager without rapidshare,i means direct link and no limit.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn. Sucky week for pirates.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 27, 2007)

SHIT.


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 27, 2007)

This is unusual normal a site is shut down and you do not hear anything. . As stated a lot of pirate sites have been shut down lately but as you know and as stated in the quote there is always someone to take the place of those site shut down but as advanced members of GBAtemp will know there is alot of sites on the web and irc offering Roms for download. RomUlation was a good site it will be missed by alot of people but there is alot more sites out there. The strict rules of GBAtemp on requesting/offering roms will always grantee the long term stability of this site in future.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 27, 2007)

Meh never used it anywho


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh well.....it was one of my favorites, but it's to be expected that such sites won't last long.   I know of several more anyway.  Bite me Nintendo!

It's pretty lame that Ninty is making record profits....and now that they are, they are going after the sites that actually helped them achieve those profits. Idiots!  They really have no clue do they?   I imagine they THINK they are helping their own situation, but really they aren't. All they are doing is making us rebellious pirates more rebellious.


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

Sad day for the people who used that site regulary.

Fortunately, I use another site... An AWESOME site.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't link it here of course. Don't PM me for it either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 27, 2007)

My favourite site T_T


----------



## notnarb (Oct 27, 2007)

A step in the right direction.  Although I did use that site for the occasional game I couldn't dump myself (namely my old NES games), I'm glad to see that sites are getting taken down.  People constantly complain about how Nintendo having so many profits is an excuse to pirate, but the programmers who make them still make little more then minimum wage >.>


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> A step in the right direction.Â Although I did use that site for the occasional game I couldn't dump myself (namely my old NES games), I'm glad to see that sites are getting taken down.Â People constantly complain about how Nintendo having so many profits is an excuse to pirate, but the programmers who make them still make little more then minimum wage >.>




Not my problem.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 27, 2007)

I know! How about looking into PSP? Games for it can be difficult to find on torrents, and I've seen websites that allow requests for DS ROMs on external sites (which uses little or no bandwidth of your own) yet not PSP.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 27, 2007)

Ouch...loved that site..


----------



## hova1 (Oct 27, 2007)

damn. that was the only site i really used often. but there's still a hundred more sites. big n can't win this fight anyway >


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Damn. Sucky week for pirates.



Sucky week, indeed.

But, who still gets backups from website, anyways?


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. Sucky week for pirates.
> ...


A lot of people probably get there "backups" from rapid share, mega upload ect. But those that know use FTP. I Started on sites but everyone has to start somewhere and there is some good sites on the interweb


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 27, 2007)

Darn...

Romulation made life worth living


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 27, 2007)

PLenty of sites/places are left.


----------



## mike1984 (Oct 27, 2007)

That blows, that's where I got all my roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know any other really good ones pm me them! I have a few but they fail in comparison to romulation.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn I loved that site. You can get ROMs anywhere. But I really liked Romulation. Nice RSS feed, no bullshit, easy to browse and had a nice collection of PS1, Saturn, etc games.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 27, 2007)

I love these little pirate rants that some people go on, talking about how downloading ROMs actually improves sales/helps the industry. That's a huge load of bullcrap. I would bet dollars to donuts that people who actually do download ROMs for evaluation purposes are few and far between.

I am a pirate. I don't download for "evaluation purposes". I don't download because I'm poor or I have some ax to grind with the various industries or because I think content sucks. I download because I don't want to pay.


----------



## oushi (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow... I can't believe they're complaining about getting taken down and then trying to justify their pirating as some sort of "rebellion." The majority of flash cart owners don't download roms because crap games are getting pumped out and they want to protest. They do it because they're cheap asses. That's why all the good games will continue to be downloaded and not purchased.

I'm guessing a big reason they got taken down is because of their purchasing points and premium membership thing. No better way to get your ass in hot water than to get people to pay you for providing pirated software. Then, they have the audacity to try to strike up a pretty lame business deal and offer to sell their domain.

It sucks that people have lost a place to get their roms, but everyone bitching about Nintendo needs to get their heads out of their asses. How can you blame them for trying to stop blatant pirating of their merchandise and protecting their business' interests?


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 27, 2007)

Fuck, unlucky.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 27, 2007)

edit: nvm I liked my old one better


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm only a pirate when it's something easy to do. Like DS games. Not into opening up my consoles, for instance.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 27, 2007)

i download since i can't get any of these games in my area


----------



## enarky (Oct 27, 2007)

Bullshit drivel. That was a DDL site. And I bet it was infested with Google- and various Layer Ads, like all of them are. Who are they trying to kid?


----------



## Retal (Oct 27, 2007)

Never heard of this shit. Good riddance.


----------



## striderx (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(oushi @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> ... The majority of flash cart owners don't download roms because crap games are getting pumped out and they want to protest. They do it because they're cheap asses. That's why all the good games will continue to be downloaded and not purchased.
> 
> 
> Many use flash carts so they don't have to haul around and risk losing dozens of retail carts when we take our DS's out of the house.  The convenience factor is huge.  And it's really the only way of making a backup for your cartridge purchase (using ROM's and flash carts that is, not necessarily ROMs from pirate sites. You can always dump your own.)  Oh and yeah, it does sidestep buying multiple copies for multiple users.  But regardless, I've got several shoeboxes full of GBC, GBA and DS retail carts.
> ...



No argument there...

striders


----------



## djgarf (Oct 27, 2007)

lol a rom site that charges to download
they got exactly wot they deserved


----------



## cubin' (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> lol a rom site that charges to download
> they got exactly wot they deserved



they didn't charge for downloads...


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> lol a rom site that charges to download
> they got exactly wot they deserved



Lets hope d**** gets the same.
I know guys who mail about the site daily lol.  They got gbasaves shutdown once at the same time as themselves as it was alleged we hosted ROMs 'secretly' on the back of the GBASaves server.
Any site that takes money for downloads, whether to pay for server costs or bandwidth should be ashamed, and closed for good.
Their little rant to Nintendo is hilarious.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I know! How about looking into PSP? Games for it can be difficult to find on torrents, and I've seen websites that allow requests for DS ROMs on external sites (which uses little or no bandwidth of your own) yet not PSP.



i know a website to download psp games on torrent, if u want i can pm you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway sorry for u guys that use that site  but i dont care because i have 2 website where i can download ds roms.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol a rom site that charges to download
> ...



The rant might be a bit stupid but you didn't have to donate to download anything. What's wrong with taking donations for server costs and bandwidth? You're getting a service for free and you can donate if you want, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 27, 2007)

I used a rom site, and eaven if they will shut it down there's still torrents like -------------- so cheer up everybody.

[-EDIT-]
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## oushi (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(striderx @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(oushi @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ... The majority of flash cart owners don't download roms because crap games are getting pumped out and they want to protest. They do it because they're cheap asses. That's why all the good games will continue to be downloaded and not purchased.
> ...



That's why I made sure to say "the majority of flash cart owners." Some may use it legitimately... but you have to agree it's incredibly naive to think that even they haven't, at some point, downloaded some roms and played through them without purchasing the cart.


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I used ds roms news, and eaven if they will shut it down there's still torrents like ----------------, so cheer up everybody.


Might want to edit that site name out of your post.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 27, 2007)

I only recently discovered Romulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's the most decent site I know, or knew.

Back to rapidshare, etc. I guess.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn, that site was good!

But hey, there are tons of other romsites. It could have been GBAtemp if they would allow roms and such...


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 27, 2007)

Some of you were paying to download roms? Are you retarded or something?


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2007)

one word: Usenet 500kbps+


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 27, 2007)

I use to use that site, but i have many backup sites so i don't really care....


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> one word: Usenet 500kbps+


I get 700kbps off-peak and between 300 and 500 depending on how 'peaky' it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who's your provider?

Edit: I use Usenet-News (probably can't link to them here, just use Google)

- Sam


----------



## HBK (Oct 27, 2007)

This is a very bad week for pirates, indeed. 

Demonoid got a hit a week ago from the Canadian authorities, and I hope the don't close eventually, as they are practically the only torrent site which has some quality downloads and not a load of crap like Mininova and others. Comments are highly used there, so I can see immediately if it's good or bad. 

Moving on, I think RomUlation was the best rom website. It was fast, efficient, and everytime I'd visit it, it'd have the latest ROMs that GBATemp announced. Now...I'll have to resort wandering through the hell chambers of Rapidcrap and Megathrowup to see if I can find the lastest releases, because that's generally where they get uploaded early. 

However, if I could figure out how to work with UseNet (paid, paid, paid they say, but there is always a way to get it free), that'd be my source. I've searched Google, yes, but it seems to catch the more legal part which I tend to avoid because I'm not paying for fast downloads. I have torrents for that, although they lack speed when it comes to releases.


----------



## djgarf (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > one word: Usenet 500kbps+
> ...



2.1MB/sec is wot i get from usenet (not that i use it to download roms lol)


----------



## ackers (Oct 27, 2007)

DAMN as i was a member with romulation aswell...


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> 2.1MB/sec is wot i get from usenet (not that i use it to download roms lol)


Lucky you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My crappy BT phone line maxes out at 700kbps, so I think I could get more with a better connection...

- Sam


----------



## Mars (Oct 27, 2007)

Meh, it's not that big of a deal for me. I mean there's a lot more rom websites out there.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 27, 2007)

WTH? I hate sites that offer "PREMIUM" memebership.

Not only you're going to get lotsa money off ads making something illegal available to download, you also MAKE YOUR USERS PAY to download faster?

Deserved it.

Also there are other sites out there, and a LOT better than those pirating money seekers.

I have a rule. You pirate? Ok, no problem, but do not try to sell the things you pirate. That's THE WORST thing.


----------



## AndreXL (Oct 27, 2007)

Site was actually great while it lasted...
so to them, thank you very much!


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 27, 2007)

alt.binaries

FTW


----------



## superkris (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Sad day for the people who used that site regulary.
> 
> Fortunately, I use another site... An AWESOME site.Â
> 
> ...




Then why are you even talking about it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's like saying, ''OMG I totlly have mario galaxy ISO but ? wont share or tell u were i go it lozers"!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2007)

I do not think I ever went there (not that I use the internet for such things) so I too will go with usenet.
By the way BT using types (my connection maxes around 600 kbps if I am lucky (and run a commerical DS rom on wifi to sidestep a problem with the router) if anyone wondered) should have some usenet with BT.
3 connections, fair speed, completeness and retention (it seems to vary). I think it was news.btinternet.com or something, no pass or name needed.

For anyone that is stumped when it comes to it there was a whole string of topics about 3-4 months ago on how it works (grabit and http://www.binsearch.info/index.php?q=&m=&...font=&postdate= or http://www.newzleech.com/ could not be that more simple though) and the free trial I think it was either djgarf or jumpman17 posted about 2 months ago had more.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 27, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO! Why did it have to be the one that I used?!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(striderx @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Those ROM's act as extended demos before going out and buying retail copies of the cart if it's liked.


Or as a side note, even if people don't go out and buy that particular game (which they're already halfway through), there is a high chance they'll buy the sequel when it comes out. I'm not saying downloading's right but for the moment it introduces people to franchises and titles that aren't advertised much. Titles they otherwise may never have been exposed to that are worth the high price tag (for example, Castlevania. I now own 2 titles and a reserved space on my shelf for POR).

Companies are starting to listen, this online demo thing some companies are picking up now is fantastic. Hell, I know people who went out and brought a DS after playing the Puzzle Quest demo just for that game (true story). It works. As this kind of exposure increases, maybe the need for pirate downloads will decrease. Time will tell.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 28, 2007)

all nintendo is doing is achieving by shutting down rom sites is for pirates  to have to spend an extra 2 more minutes in finding the game they feel like playing.
noobtendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




luckily for me i got better places


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 28, 2007)

Coincidentally, I just found a better place too. Well you know what they say, "the grass is always greener somewhere else". But it sucks too know that one of the best sites are gone. They spent loads of cash on bandwidth too


----------



## Harsky (Oct 28, 2007)

I have spent all this time downloading roms and I have never thought of Romulation as one of the sites I should go to for the latest rom in the first place. In fact, I never heard of them at all until now.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, they were good but I just went back to the site I was using before, which I found is now a lot better than it used to be! Score


----------



## adgloride (Oct 28, 2007)

I've rarely got roms from websites.  Romnation I think I used at one time to get some mame roms.  I don't know how they could afford to pay for all the bandwidth the site used.  Usenet at the moment hasn't been targeted.


----------



## strummer12 (Oct 28, 2007)

That was my main site-amazing speeds too.  damn it.  No way I'm using bittorent with crap files uploaded by stupid noobs.  I'd use usenet if I didn't have to pay for it (used to be free for me).  The romulation was just awesome...I have another great site like that, but it mostly deals with MAME-Better than DS shit games anyways.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> 2.1MB/sec is wot i get from usenet (not that i use it to download roms lol)




so let me get this straight. you think any website asking for donations for servers and bandwidth should be shut down but you pay for usenet?

....


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 28, 2007)

lulz self own.


----------



## becker2384 (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## adgloride (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.1MB/sec is wot i get from usenet (not that i use it to download roms lol)
> ...



I doubt a website would have 1% of the files that usenet has to offer.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(djgarf @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> ...









I seriously can't believe you just said that.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

The point is he thinks all rom sites that ask for donations should be shutdown while paying money for usenet to get roms. It's not like you had to donate..I know I never did. Not trying to be an arsehole I just think it's a little hypocritical.


----------



## DaDAM (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know if you guys know, but romulation is still kinda up. Its only hosting the 2 latest rom so far which are Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann and Dementium. Heres what Seph said:

"Heh, we still have the servers so I figured I might as well make the best of it while it's still there."


----------



## Little (Oct 28, 2007)

Usenet is different though, its a service and function of the internet... it's not owned by a particular person. You pay for the use of bandwidth and accessing the server. and there are legal uses of usenet as well. 

I'd say good for Nintendo regarding having successful shut downs and raids of pirates. 

If you owned a business, and people were so blatantly pirating your products you'd want something done.
This whole demoing shit is BS. hardly any one who pirates then goes on to buy the actual game. yeah there are exceptions but its the minority.

I think the problem is that people see pirating as almost as right. Like people were trying to say that Nintendo didn't have the legal right to "brick" a wii (or stop it playing games) if it had a mod chip in.  (which as it happens they technically do).


----------



## amptor (Oct 28, 2007)

lol since when is blatant piracy unfair to consumers


well I think I came across this site before, still can do a quick google search for more roms if that's how you get them.  personally I find it just convenient when being too lazy.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Usenet is different though, its a service and function of the internet... it's not owned by a particular person. You pay for the use of bandwidth and accessing the server. and there are legal uses of usenet as well.
> 
> I'd say good for Nintendo regarding having successful shut downs and raids of pirates.
> 
> ...


I just want to take this time to say that I love you.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Usenet is different though, its a service and function of the internet... it's not owned by a particular person. You pay for the use of bandwidth and accessing the server. and there are legal uses of usenet as well.




Yes, usenet is different. I know it can be used for legal stuff but you're all using it for roms.

The point I'm trying to make is:

1. Use website for roms (donate if you like = server costs and bandwidth)


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

Why did people stop using Demonoid?


----------



## Moots (Oct 28, 2007)

Everyone downloads movies/roms/music for the same reason, the rediculously high price we are forced to pay for entertainment.

Everything but am/fm radio has seen stupidly high price increases in the last 10-15 years.

20 bucks for a movie? Which is just a half ass rip off off countless movies before it. If its original, or something I have been waiting years for (transformers for example) I am always willing to purchase it, but 90 percent of what comes out on DVD these days is utter crap.`In theatres its even worse 13 bucks a ticket to take my 3 year old to see a kids movie? 23 dollars to see it once! Plus a kids snacky deal. Small drink, small popcorn and a tiny bag of nibs SIX Dollars! 30 bucks to see a movie, we don't see alot of them, in part because of the price, and because we both prefer the park, but when I do wanna take my little guy to the movies, I have to fork over the equivalent of a weeks worth of groceries for the 2 of us.

Music? Man 20 bucks for a cd, maybe what 1 or 2 decent songs? Screw that. These aren't they days where you could buy a record and the whole thing was quality(Vinyl is still the greatest), now its make a catchy tune, just one is needed and fill the rest of the album with junk.

Video games...hah possibly the worst offender. Hundreds upon hundreds of mediocre games get the stupid high price tag. I am in Canada so its even worse. DS game 50 bones. PC game 60 bucks. 360 games 75 and up after taxes. Orange box was a really good deal, stil 75 after taxes but you get what 5 games? thats 20 bucks a game, a solid deal. I buy a handful of games, and it costs me more than the console.

I have owned every EA NHL game ever made, I think its like 15 years now. 15 years at 50-75 dollars a piece, that is close to a grand. I have probably spent in the last 15 years, close to 1700 in games. (Football, and Hockey mostly). That is outrageous.

I can't say piracy is right, but niether is the price people are forced to pay for entertainment.


----------



## KizunaIatari (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can't say piracy is right, but niether is the price people are forced to pay for entertainment.



You are absolutely right. I have like 20 PSP games, 10 360 games, 11 DS games, god only knows how many game boy games(from pocket to advance), and a bazillion(not an actually figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) DVDs.

All for the insane price that they try to pass off as cheap, affordable. Hah, I scoff at you, entertainment companies of the world. We all spend small fortune on you!


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 28, 2007)

When I buy DS, I buy three games with it then realize that three DS games cost enough to get another PSP.


----------



## myclock (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> When I buy DS, I buy three games with it then realize that three DS games cost enough to get another PSP.



that is so true. i spent almost one thousand dollars on my psp... and then i sold it. what a waste.. shouldn't have gotten the psp in the first place


----------



## lostsoulktash (Oct 28, 2007)

DS games are the worst i assume.  They have no "Greatest Hits" titles out there and yet you still see Mario Kart DS on the shelf for the original price when it launched and it's been out for the longest time.  

They lower the price of the console but what about the games???!!!

Oh shit, the DS got a price cut I'm going to get one...

It's like a lure mechanism.  Make the console cheaper but make the games more expensive hence cover the cost of the price cut.

That's bullshit.


----------



## enarky (Oct 28, 2007)

DS doesn't have "Greatest Hits" Titles, but it does have the cheapest games out there. Bin titles go for 10 EUR here, most of the older games don't cost more than 20 EUR and the newest ones go for less than 40 EUR.

"Bullshit" is the argument you're trying to make.


----------



## notnarb (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Moots @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Everyone downloads movies/roms/music for the same reason, the rediculously high price we are forced to pay for entertainment.
> 
> Everything but am/fm radio has seen stupidly high price increases in the last 10-15 years.
> 
> ...


If the movies sucks, just dont buy it

Itunes

just buy games from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you'll save ~40% if those are the real prices you are paying


----------



## Nero (Oct 28, 2007)

Just use Google from now on.

~Nero


----------



## Noobix (Oct 28, 2007)

Never used them... but still a sad day for freedom!


----------



## squeaks (Oct 29, 2007)

Hardly use romulation, only for hard to find games.  but mostly I get my regualr dose of roms else where.


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 29, 2007)

They may have won the battle, and all that! I guess Romulation made the mistake of hosting the files themselves! 

We better 'dash' off elsewhere for our ROMs.


----------



## Ensiferous (Oct 30, 2007)

I suppose I better reply to this thread.

Well first of all, I'm Seph, the admin of RomUlation (I know my nick here is different, if you don't believe me then tell me what would convince you). I'm merely here to clear up a few misunderstandings which seems to have appeared over this.

We weren't shut down per se, there were no raids, no legal actions etc. We got a DMCA notice to remove copyrighted content so we did, the purpose of our site was to allow users to preview the games so I felt there weren't much point to keeping it online after that. (Though we changed our minds but that's an entirely different story)

Also I really hate the misconception that I charged for downloads, I never did anything like that, that'd really be double standards. All the downloads were available to all registered users nothing was premium users only. I do admit that the amount one could download was limited for large files (above 75 mb) but that really had to be done, and premium users didn't get unlimited amount of downloads, they got an increased point rate.

The server bills were killing, we weren't far from the 4 digit bill so obviously we needed an income, and getting advertisers to an illegal site is next to impossible, so we had to use network ads and pop ups which are annoying as hell, so premium membership was more of a way to remove the ads.

Also premium membership didn't give faster download speeds or anything, the only different between a normal user and a premium user was the point rate and no ads.

As for the notion that I expect Nintendo to hire me to run a legal download site? Please, there's an emoticon there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in case you hadn't noticed. I'm neither gullible nor naive, I know Nintendo wouldn't need me to start such a project, they're perfectly capable of doing it themselves. What I wanted with that statement was that if Nintendo had a portal for legal downloads which included demo's then there wouldn't be a need for a site like mine.

Also I'm fully aware that not everyone who used RomUlation did it to preview game, there are people who don't pay at restaurants too, not because they didn't like the food but because they're plain cheap asses. There will always be a bad side to everything and with RomUlation that was our bad side. I'd like to think that had those users not been able to download the games then they wouldn't have bought the game anyway, I have no evidence of that though, so it's purely speculation.

I still believe what I did was worth it for those people who did use it as a way to preview games before using hard earned money on them, and I know there are people like that, I talk to them on IRC on a daily basis. For this reason I'll also keep sharing with them, I'm not going to just waste away now that a DMCA notice forced us to remove the copyrighted content.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Moots @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Everyone downloads movies/roms/music for the same reason, the rediculously high price we are forced to pay for entertainment.
> 
> Everything but am/fm radio has seen stupidly high price increases in the last 10-15 years.
> 
> ...



very well said, it's the same in the UK it costs more to go and see a movie in the cinema than it is to buy or rent the dvd, ridiculous, haven't been in a cinema for years.

i don't' want to go into detail why i pirate games apart from financial strain, i wouldn't expect some other people to understand that so whatever, but anyways good post though.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> DS doesn't have "Greatest Hits" Titles, but it does have the cheapest games out there. Bin titles go for 10 EUR here, most of the older games don't cost more than 20 EUR and the newest ones go for less than 40 EUR.


Send some our way please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over here you'll stuggle to find decent titles for under £20 (28EUR), regardless of their age. Puzzle and family titles retail around £16 (22EUR). It's better online, Play.com are rather good but that's it. 

In my area there are no preowned traders either except Gamestation and GAME, who charge a whopping £25 (35EUR) for most preowned titles. It's crazy, you can get them brand new online for that price.

Greatest hits would be a fantastic idea, like the PSX's platinum range. There are so many fantastic older DS games that were popular at the time but are nigh on impossible to find now (whatever happened to Warioware Touched?), and it'd stop retailers charging stupidly inaccesible prices (£29 / 41EUR) whenever they have one left over. Cardboard box, black and white manual, yeah I'd hit that.


----------



## GetAName77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ensiferous (Syph),

Romulation was a great site and provided a lot more information than just ROMs.
Please keep the forums alive if you can.


Thanks,

GetAName


----------



## nephdj (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(lostsoulktash @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> DS games are the worst i assume.  They have no "Greatest Hits" titles out there and yet you still see Mario Kart DS on the shelf for the original price when it launched and it's been out for the longest time.
> 
> They lower the price of the console but what about the games???!!!
> 
> ...


but u can buy those same games on ebay for 10-15US, legit DS games are cheap as hell
I dont see why people need to justify something using store prices


----------



## Torte (Oct 31, 2007)

Seph, I'm one who previews games, finishes them, but I do eventually buy them or else receive copies as gifts or for work purposes.  I'm no cheapskate because I believe in supporting good causes, as my sister preaches all the time wrt music.  Sorry to hear you had to close like that, but good to see you're still active.  I was holding out for Klonoa (PSX), though, because it's a bugger to find at a decent price.  I'll keep searching if needs be.  I don't fancy IRC much, so yeah.

Thanks for your services, though.  Much appreciated


----------



## amptor (Oct 31, 2007)

why would one use a rom site to download an entire psx iso? that makes little sense, this game is easy as hell to get off torrents or maybe even newsgroups.  I got it off of undergroundgamer.


----------



## Ensiferous (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> why would one use a rom site to download an entire psx iso? that makes little sense, this game is easy as hell to get off torrents or maybe even newsgroups.Â I got it off of undergroundgamer.



I don't see why one wouldn't when speeds are fast (record I've seen was 3.2MB/sec), download managers supported and there's no hassle with ports if you don't happen to have router access.


----------



## apb407 (Nov 1, 2007)

hmmm oh well sorry to here that for guys who used it but it never worked for me


----------



## Skye07 (Nov 2, 2007)

Torrents are great but you rarely find older files (such as PSX isos) for them, and even if they exist only a handful of people or less seed.


----------



## Mars (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(KarmaUK @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> We better 'dash' off elsewhere for our ROMs.



Ah, I see what you did there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Very clever.


----------



## Dermy (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, now 1rom is gone. Now what.....


----------

